# TOM Hatch N' Feeder Brine Shrimp Hatchery



## Ken (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a Vancouver store where one can purchase this?

Any tips or feedback on how well it works?

I have continuous brine shrimp going for months now, but I'll be away a while and can't find anyone to feed my fry at the frequency they will need to be fed....

Thanks!


----------

